# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  3D Printed Bone with Hyrel 3D Engine

## Davo

This team used one of the first Hyrel 3D Engines we shipped!

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201410...ubstitute.html




> Most people in the 3D printing community will have heard about the many and exciting new medical applications of 3D printing technology that have been implemented recently. Heard about the curious case of the Chinese man who had part of his skull repaired with a 3D printed mesh?





> But now a team of Australian scientists from the *University of Sydney* are taking 3D printing to a whole new level of medical usefulness. For the past few years this team, led by professor Hala Zreiqat, have been working on a 3D printed substitute for bones, whose exact characteristics have so far been impossible to reproduce synthetically.

----------


## Davo

/bumpity-bump

----------


## curious aardvark

very cool :-)

----------


## Davo

Here's the paper:

http://hyrel3d.net/papers/3D_Printed...e_Deficits.pdf




> Sr-HT-Gahnite scaffolds were fabricated by printing the inks through a600 μm custom-made nozzle using a robotic deposition device (Hyrel 3D, USA).


http://www.nature.com/articles/srep19468

----------

